
Xamarin – The latest release is unusable and I need to vent - stesch
https://www.reddit.com/r/dotnet/comments/55cp6a/xamarin_the_latest_release_is_unusable_and_i_need/
======
KirinDave
What's amazing is watching the big names on the Xamarin team elegantly talk
patiently around what seems to be the majority complaint: "I updates my OS and
Xcode on the same day and Xamarin a diff day."

Apple is just... When you're not on their golden iOS path they break thinks
horribly with every release. Each time we need to address our build systems
and practices and see why our shell scripts broke, why our cc workflows broke,
why our interaction with the OS's cert store broke, etc.

Xamarin has made the perhaps-bad but surely unavoidable decision of building
their iOS house on shifting sands. I get frustrated when iOS developers don't
acknowledge this and act like everyone should be 100% onboard with every OS
and XCode update instantly.

I usually wait months before upgrading, myself. I've never had anything but
trouble trying to be on the cutting edge for what amounts to almost no
features or performance updates I care about.

------
gravypod
Lucky for me I don't work in .NET applications and when I do I've got access
to Project Rider from JetBrains. It's a godsend. It's alpha-version is
millions of more times stable then VS2015 and Xam are. There isn't even a
competition. If I was a C# dev I'd kill to get Rider since it's amazing.

~~~
Latty
Really? I've been trying Rider, and do prefer it to the alternatives, but it's
still very unstable, and a lot of stuff is missing.

~~~
gravypod
Maybe it's just that I don't do much UI design stuff but it's perfect for what
I do. I've made a few console applications with it and it's been great for all
of that.

~~~
Latty
I'm talking purely for server/console myself. I've had a lot of crashes, bugs
and missing features (most notably being unable to change the code style).

